# "IF" you are allowed just 1 Japanese FP....



## Benjamin Chin

"IF" you are allowed just 1 Japanese FP...., would it be a Namiki, Platinum, or a Sailor ? :think:

(I listed them in alphabetical order; not in the order of my own preference.)

Thanks folks !!

EDIT : Brand name "Nakata" above, should read "*Nakaya*".


----------



## D N Ravenna

I own a Vanishing Point, but no others. Nor have I had a chance to use any others. Therefore, I can't really answer it.

Interesting post!

Dan


----------



## CAA

My first choice would be the Sailor 1911 (larger size) followed closely (very closely) by the Namiki Custom 823.


----------



## ChainWhip

Take a look @ Danitrio. US Sales are by Kevin Cheng: http://www.internetpens.net

My "ONE" would either be the Pilot MYU "White-Stripe" or the Danitrio Flattop Mikado in raw ebonite - too close to call for me.


----------



## Andrés

I like the Namiki.


----------



## jaytaylor

Nakaya for me


----------



## Kronos

A Sailor or a Nakaya --without question.


----------



## Simon

Namiki Emperor

s


----------



## David Woo

Sailor King of Pen, my fav. Hopefully get one in 2010.
DW


----------



## NYAndrew

I've been using fp's for 30+ years. Just recently bought a Namiki vanishing point -- it has become my instant favorite. A great writer, and practical.


----------



## 00Photo

I own a Sailor and a Pilot. I LOVE my Pilot M90. Smooth as butter and amazing design/construction. Pilot FTW. 

I also love my Sailor but only after a visit to Mr. Masuyama. The Pilot is in my pocket 90% of the time though.


----------



## orahu

I am struggling with that very question even now -- I have a Danitrio and I have owned a Sailor in the past. Next will either be a Nakaya Long Piccolo or Sailor Pro Gear Ebonite.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

orahu said:


> I am struggling with that very question even now -- I have a Danitrio and I have owned a Sailor in the past. Next will either be a Nakaya Long Piccolo or Sailor Pro Gear Ebonite.


Your choice of ownership is interesting. :think:

Given your experience, how would you compare the relative merits of Danitrio and Sailor ?

What is your perception of relative merits between Nakaya and Sailor ?

What made you part with that Sailor you owned previously ?

Thanks.


----------



## 2manywatchez

I've collected Fountain Pens in the past and my Vanishing Point is the only one that sees duty any more. It's a great design, travels well and looks sweet IMHO.


----------



## orahu

The Sailor was a great pen -- inset nib. I felt like I needed to reduce the size of my pen collection and I sold the Sailor. My experience with Danitrio has been disappointing. I have owned two (returned one soon after purchase) and in both cases the nib has and/or ink flow have not been to my liking. However, the feel and finish of the urushi/ebonite barrel is fantastic, hence my decision to stick with that material in either a Sailor or Nakaya.


----------



## Barnaby

I have a great Pilot with a 14k nib. Nicest pen to write with that I own but, sadly, there's a crack in the barrel...still, I use it a lot.

Sailors are wonderful too.


----------



## Barnaby

Barnaby said:


> Sailors are wonderful too.


...just realized how gay that sounded...










...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ChrisDinIA

I've only used Sailor (1911 full & mid size). The 1911-mid in yellow was my daily pen for a couple years until I started using my Pelikan more. The Vanishing Point sounds interesting though. Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Barnaby said:


> I have a great Pilot with a 14k nib. Nicest pen to write with that I own but, sadly, there's a crack in the barrel...still, I use it a lot.


An oftenly used pen is a purposeful pen. It has served you well. :-!


----------



## NeoTiger

All three of the major Japanese pen companies make great pens, and each has extremely nice models. My favourites would include Namiki's Custom 823, or the Nakaya urushi series.


----------



## om-4

Pilot comes to mind. I've several Capless Pilot/Namiki and the design is very practical. The new vanishing point isn't as attractive as the older version, though.










At times the very fluid point works against my speed of writing or the kind of paper used. At those times I'll reach for a Sheaffer Imperial which has a drier point.


----------



## hari317

I voted for Pilot, I have several Japanese FPs and I love the variety of nibs of the Custom 742/43 lines, in fact i am carrying a 742 SM today at work.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

hari317 said:


> I voted for Pilot, I have several Jap FPs and I love the variety of nibs of the Custom 742/43 lines, in fact i am carrying a 742 SM today at work.


In your view, do you think the Custom 743 is worth those extra money ? Aside from its larger size 15 nib, what other justification(s) ?


----------



## Barnaby

Mine is a custom 742F. It's the most beautiful nib I have ever used in terms of the way it flows across the page.

I'm someone who likes collecting, and would probably enjoy building up a collection of fountain pens, but must admit that I have never had the desire to get something else. To me, that is a tremendous testament to this model.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Apparently, no one can justify for the higher price of the Custom 743; thus, Custom 742 will do just as good for a lower price.


----------



## dannzeman

I'd have to go with Sailor because of all their custom nibs:
































pics taken from nibs.com


----------



## hari317

Benjamin Chin said:


> In your view, do you think the Custom 743 is worth those extra money ? Aside from its larger size 15 nib, what other justification(s) ?


The 743's extra price is not justified IMHO. Here is a comparison thread:

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=101033

Regards,
Hari


----------



## shandy

Well, I guess I am lucky as I love my Nakaya portable writer with double broad stub flexi nib. If I never owned another Japanese pen it would not bother me. This one is perfection!


----------



## Benjamin Chin

.... and supporter(s) of Nakaya are not voting for this brand ? :think:


----------



## shandy

Benjamin Chin said:


> .... and supporter(s) of Nakaya are not voting for this brand ? :think:


I did not see Nakaya on the list of choices? I know there is platinum/Nakata but even though they are the parents of Nakaya it is still not Nakaya per se!


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Interesting; please re-read my OP where I informed about my typo. It was inserted shortly after I created this thread and subsequently updated to include colors as follows :

Brand name "Nakata" above, should read "*Nakaya*".


----------



## shandy

Benjamin Chin said:


> Interesting; please re-read my OP where I informed about my typo. It was inserted shortly after I created this thread and subsequently updated to include colors as follows :
> 
> Brand name "Nakata" above, should read "*Nakaya*".


Ahh,I am so sorry, this just proves the point that one must read the threads carefully! I don't suppose it is possible to change my vote, if not then there is definately one extra for Nakaya!

Sorry about that!


----------



## Benjamin Chin

No worries. Cheers !


----------



## Stark

Only one, so far...


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Found this new model of Sailor 1911 from the internet, a few days ago.
It is called the *Sailor 1911 Mozaique Silver 11-3011-220* (Fine, 14K Gold Nib).


----------



## scuttle

Benjamin Chin said:


> EDIT : Brand name "Nakata" above, should read "*Nakaya*".


Oh - thanks! That probably accounts for most of the "other" votes..


----------



## jobi

Benjamin Chin said:


> "IF" you are allowed just 1 Japanese FP...., would it be a Namiki, Platinum, or a Sailor ? :think:
> 
> (I listed them in alphabetical order; not in the order of my own preference.)
> 
> Thanks folks !!
> 
> EDIT : Brand name "Nakata" above, should read "*Nakaya*".


I'm the proud owner of a Namiki Falcon, use it almost everyday...


----------



## Benjamin Chin

jobi said:


> I'm the proud owner of a Namiki Falcon, use it almost everyday...


jobi, you have an interesting pen. Namiki Falcon is firstly lighter than the Pilot Falcon and secondly the "soft" nib was designed by Pilot engineers with input from the association of pen shop owners in Japan. |>

Would you care to share with all of us about your experience with the "soft" nib and how it contrasts with traditional hard nibs ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jobi

Benjamin Chin said:


> jobi, you have an interesting pen. Namiki Falcon is firstly lighter than the Pilot Falcon and secondly the "soft" nib was designed by Pilot engineers with input from the association of pen shop owners in Japan. |>
> 
> Would you care to share with all of us about your experience with the "soft" nib and how it contrasts with traditional hard nibs ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


 I'd rather give you an example... (fresh, just one hour old)








(That's a support drawing for a spanish cartoonist who has been sued for satires against a celebrity) Only the inking is done with the Falcon. Balloon, special effects & lettering is done with other instruments. The Falcon allows me to play. That is, play with the line, the pressure and gives me a freshness feeling that I can't get with anything but a brush pen. A normal hard nib gives me a constant line, which is good for certain styles in cartooning but not for what I seek. BTW, my falcon needs a soft grinding, it falled to the floor last week and has a scratchy feeling... I'll do it asap. 
Regards


----------



## Benjamin Chin

An illustration is most apt. Thanks alot for the effort. :-!


----------



## jobi

I have found that the pen reacts from the very subtle pressure to the medium hard stress. My favourite effects are on the subtle side, still experimenting since we are just together since last January (birthday gift).


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Hah... you are so lucky to receive such an interesting pen as a B-day gift.


----------



## AlbertoM

Ah...choices....I have two or three vanishing points, old style, and a Namiki Falcon -- but it it had to be only one, it would have to be my Namiki Sterling Crane. Fine point, naturally.


----------



## Bisquitlips

jaytaylor said:


> Nakaya for me


Same for me. Sweet, sweet FP's and their workmanship is superb!


----------



## Bisquitlips

Speaking of Nakaya, one of these is on my short list in a OM nib.


----------



## gillyohan

If I were to buy a Japanese pen in the future, it would be a Nakaya or Danitrio ebonite urushi. Only for desk use. Had a different pilots and sailor pens but decided to stick with Pelikan for my daily workhorses, so sold them. I am not own to two pens (pelikans) that I take everywhere with me. At this point, buying a third pen, especially something like a nakaya or danitrio urushi, would require a VERY special occasion.


----------



## turban1

jaytaylor said:


> Nakaya for me


 me too, please!


----------



## LUW

My next FP will probably be a Nakaya (or _maybe_ a Pelikan).


----------



## D N Ravenna

Two Falcons (Medium & Fine) and one VP.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

*Just can't be helped to think about how time passes so swiftly. *

*This thread is now 1 yr old. Many thanks for all your participations; past, present, and future.*

*Looking forward, wishing all members a Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year ahead !!*


----------



## Rio

Been really enjoying this post


----------



## ChainWhip

My old style Namiki Vanishing Point Stealth or my Pilot MYU


----------

